

Dot-Name Becomes Haven for Scammers - kkim
http://www.wired.com/politics/security/news/2007/09/dot_name

======
cstejerean
I actually think requiring a small but reasonable fee to get personal
information out of Whois would help prevent spam, etc. Paying $2 dollars to
get the contact info for the owner of a hacked site doesn't sound unreasonable
to me. Perhaps some sort of organization wide monthly access for a fee would
help these "security researchers"

